
Show HN: Get all public images accessible on Facebook via one command (CLI) - tusharmakkar08
https://pypi.python.org/pypi/facebook_image_search/0.0.3
======
tusharmakkar08
Code is available at:
[https://github.com/tusharmakkar08/Facebook_Graph_Search_Imag...](https://github.com/tusharmakkar08/Facebook_Graph_Search_Images)

~~~
abhi93104
Awesome... Its a great tool

------
rama12345
Good stuff.

~~~
tusharmakkar08
Thanks

